
Luke's mutt wizard for automatic Neomutt and OfflineIMAP configuration - lwhsiao
https://github.com/LukeSmithxyz/mutt-wizard
======
eltoozero
Luke is doing "good things" for the community by making Linux actually seem
approachable and human; good work dude.

Keep it up!

~~~
tomcooks
Especially considering how short his experience on Linux has been!

His tutorials are on point and well presented, the surprisingly good side of
4chan.

------
amuro
A similar abstraction is being created into home-manager to generate
MUA/MTA/MRA configurations from a central place. For now
astroid/alot/offlineimap/mbsync/msmtp are supported. Neomutt support incoming
[https://github.com/rycee/home-
manager/pull/300](https://github.com/rycee/home-manager/pull/300)

------
xte
While I use notmuch-emacs instead of Neomutt and mbsync instead of OfflineIMAP
I prize this idea simply because we need "easy access" for newcomers to spread
knowledge especially since actual universities do not teach anymore "real"
computing solution preferring the "commercial" way.

------
nottwo
This is great! I look forward to trying it out with my configs.

I'm currently using Mutterer:
[https://github.com/mwnx/mutterer](https://github.com/mwnx/mutterer)

------
teddyh
It didn’t work for me; I have an old expired PGP key associated with my email
address in addition to my current PGP key, and the program picked the wrong
key to use.

~~~
btschaegg
That sounds like a great start for an issue :)

